# 828LXE Electric Start Toro SnowThrower



## Rox (Mar 10, 2018)

I have a Model 38630 828LXE Electric Start Snowthrower. Serial 250002121. Two-stage - 318cc - 4cycle-8 hp Tecumseh Snow King Engine. Power Max auger system. Electric/Recoil Starter. Transmission 6 Forward/2Reverse. Quick Stick chute control. Freewheel Steering. Heavy-duty gearcase. 28 inch clearing width - 45 ft. throw distance - 2000 lbs. per minute. Estimate 10 yrs. old. Stored indoors - Excellent Condition Looks New - Low Usage - Routinely Serviced. Manual Available. Similar to newer Power Max HD 1028 OHXE. My husband passed on and I don't wish to learn how to use it. What would be a reasonable asking price to sell?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

$12 and I'll be there in 10 minutes to pick it up. LOL

It would help to post some photos. Price depends on 

location - how much snow does your region get

Condition of machine

Time of year - Just before a store prices can increase up 25%, and summer, prices can decrease 50%

Craigslist is a good place to sell stuff in the USA

Price also depends on how anxious you are to sell it.

The machine itself is a great machine, and not all that difficult to use. 

Roughly, with no knowledge of the about answers, I would estimate $250-350 during the Winter.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

its probably worth around 500 550 in this area in the mioddle of winter, right now its worth about 400


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Rox

Using 828 and 828lxe in a craigslist search might give you some com-parables. You might want to expand your search beyond your specific area so you get more hits and more prices.
Fall and winter will always bring better prices as this time of year the weather is warming and it's tax time so most people are not as free spending on things they don't need.
You have to figure out if you want a little less now or hang on to it and see for more towards the end of the year.
You might also ask around and let it be known to your friends and acquaintances that you're looking to sell it as maybe someone or someone knows someone in the market.

Pictures would help on valuation.
.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You can search Craigs List but what they are asking and what they get and get stuck with and sit on are two different things. Craig's List can give you a price on the upper end of the range of you find the right person who needs it.


----------

